# Bulldoggerfest II



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

***I think Legend and I will be attending this as spectators***

Check out the link for more info...looks like a good time!
http://www.angelfire.com/ab7/newabs2004/index.html

Bulldoggerfest II
Date: 9/30/2006 
Location: Lumberton, NJ 
Surface: TBA/TBA

Event Organizer: NABC, Rob and Marion Thompson

Chief Judge: Steve Pirmann 
Sponsor(s): North American Bulldog Club 
Price(s): Ribbons, Trophies

Weigh-ins: 11:00am

Start Time: The pull will start when conformation is over

Fees: $20.00 per Dog for one day. $35.00 per Dog for both days.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

